# What are you using for delay these days?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Let's hear it.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Boss Wazacraft DM-2W and a DIY jobby based on the Echobase PCB (PT2399 based delay with modulation on the tails).

Boss is for short-delay/ambience and the other one is for serious repeats/craziness. Mine's on the right - the one on the left I built for a bud. His GF did the paint jobs.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Keeley Caverns reverb/delay and Boss DD-500 (tape, analog and slow gear).

Looking to switch out the Boss for the strymon El Cap though.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Boss DD3. It's reliable and sounds great to me.

Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

A Source Audio Nemesis and my Strymon Deco on occasion.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Skreddy Echo. Very simple delay but sound's fantastic to my ears.


----------



## nonsense (Aug 3, 2016)

A new (to me) TC Electronics Flashback. It does basically whatever I want it to, though I do still need to play with the Toneprint Editor to see what sorts of thing I can tweak. I've downloaded a few cool ones (including a really cool Space Echo emulation).


----------



## suproman (Mar 1, 2006)

Digitech Obscura and an Ibanez Echo Shifter.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Strymon brigadier and deco, wanna go back to a ML2 though.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Boss DD-3


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

suproman said:


> Digitech Obscura and an Ibanez Echo Shifter.


The Obscura is awesome and on my radar for sure. I borrowed it from a friend once and didn't want to give it back.  

Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Joyo JF-33 analog delay. Very cheap. I bought it to see if I needed a delay. It's been on my pedal board and almost always on ever since.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

A Wampler Faux Tape and a TC Novadelay on my #1 board. Line 6 M-series on my other boards (M9 on #2 and M5 on #3). 

Those L6's are great bang for the buck. In a band mix, they really don't give up much to the higher end versions. Playing at home or tracking brings out the subtle difference though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

nonsense said:


> A new (to me) TC Electronics Flashback. It does basically whatever I want it to, though I do still need to play with the Toneprint Editor to see what sorts of thing I can tweak. I've downloaded a few cool ones (including a really cool Space Echo emulation).


When I had my X4, the computer editor opens up a lot of options. Sadly I had trouble finding my way around them!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Meet Maude is my newest and the honeymoon period is still ongoing.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> A Wampler Faux Tape and a TC Novadelay on my #1 board. Line 6 M-series on my other boards (M9 on #2 and M5 on #3).
> 
> Those L6's are great bang for the buck. In a band mix, they really don't give up much to the higher end versions. Playing at home or tracking brings out the subtle difference though.


What L6 never adequately publicized is that what you find on the M series is EXACTLY what you find in the Echo Park and the DL-4 Delay Modeller. For some reason or other, you can still find DL-4 units going for $150+ on Kijiji at the same time that one can buy an M5 newfor the same price....exceptthat the M5 comes with 127 more effects than the DL-4 does. Go figure.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Ekko analogue 616 delay pedal! It makes any Pink Floyd solos so heavenly!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I use a Visual Sounds Garagetone Axle Grease. Supposedly a digital controlled analog circuit path. Very nice old school analog sound, but kind of dark, with the added benefit of digital self oscillating infinite repeats if desired. Very affordable option for an analog sound. I paid 40 used, in brand new shape. I highly reccomend it for a gear head on a budget. I use it for country chicken picking and for Gilmour solos.


__
http://instagr.am/p/-BFV2vibI_/


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Korg SDD-3000 Rackmount and TC 2290 .

Almost every month I think of letting them go
thinking it's too much for what I do , but i find
it's very hard to let go , the sound is huge !
very powerful units , might see them in the Emporium one day.

I also play with a H&K Replex which sounds very good , I love the Vintage Factor knob on it , it can get me very close to Page's Madison Square Garden tone in early 70.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Strymon El Capistan for me.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Seymour Duncan vapor trail for short delays and zoom g3 for psychedelic madness.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nothing exotic, just a Boss ME-80. Easy to control and use. 

I know amp reverb doesn't count as delay, it's much too short, but the reverb on the Traynor YCV50 and lots of other amps can get thick enough to almost emulate the beginning of the delay signal, if you get my drift.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Moog MF-Delay 
Eventide H9


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Strymon Brigadier and sometimes a Rockman Stereo Echo mini rack.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Ordered a Dunlop/MXR Echoplex Delay. Store later cancelled the order due to a Chinese embargo on the product. Makes me want one even more now.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Maxon AD-999
Sounds great, easy to use and it's pink!


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone here has an Echosex ?


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Eventide Timefactor (for its midi functionality) and Boss Dm-2 (short analog delays).


----------



## juiceboxjosh (May 25, 2016)

I've been through quite a few in the past year or so. Lately I've been using a memory lane jr but I've got both a timeline (2nd run with it) and a swindler effects magic city on the way


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have only bought one pedal which is a Box of Rock, the rest were donated kindly by forum members and they even paid the shipping. So absolutely sweet to help a fellow guitar player out. I got some really nice pedals like the Ekko pedal. I can't part with any of them and because I am very happy with my board. It's a big game changer!

I think I have a pic of it. I will scout around.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Boss GP-10 and Boss GX-700


----------



## weaksauce (Mar 20, 2006)

I have a purple Diamond Memory Lane Jr which is just solid, but I've mainly been using a Himmelstrutz Gekko...much tone that has!


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

MXR Carbon Copy


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of these:


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

mhammer said:


> One of these:


I'd never heard of this pedal before. The clip has me gassing! It's got some gorgeous sounds and is quite compact given all the control it gives you.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I picked it up for $60 on Kijiji from a kid who wasn't sure where the guy he bought it from had bought it. So I have no idea where to direct you. But there's a helluva lot packed in there, including 4 storable presets, tap tempo, and a 12-sec looper function. A pity the demo didn't indicate what modes were being used each time the fingers twiddled the knobs.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow, $60 bucks for a delay! Great deal.

Years ago I had an old EP-2 tube Echoplex and then later a Boss DM-2.

Now I have an Arion SAD-1, a Boss DD-2 and a late 70's big box Deluxe Memory Man (mn3005). I also have a Catalinbread Belle Epoch.
I think I'm pretty set for echo/delay these days.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

fernieite said:


> Wow, $60 bucks for a delay! Great deal.
> I have a couple of old pedals - an Arion SAD-1 and a Boss DD-2. I also have a Catalinbread Belle Epoch.
> I'm pretty set for echo/delay, but wouldn't mind a big box DMM as well.


I paid 40 used for my Axle Grease, in brand new condition. It was used by a basement player who played in sock feet.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Great price too!
But how often did he change his socks?! *#*(


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

fernieite said:


> Great price too!
> But how often did he change his socks?! *#*(


As clean as his gear collection was, I'd bet hourly! The original price tag from L&M on the bottom wasn't even scratched.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Big box DMM
Ibanez DE-7

I also have a Boss DD-5 that I hardly ever use anymore.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

I currently use an Empress Tape Delay on one pedalboard and a Diamond Memory Lane Jr on my other. Both are great units. The Empress can do presets, so it's a bit more versatile.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

MXR Carbon Copy, but I have simple needs.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Boss RE20 usually, occasionally a TC Alter Ego X4


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I jammed with a guy last night who had an awesome sounding TC delay. Not sure the model thought. Big box, digital display for delay time, tap tempo...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

cboutilier said:


> I jammed with a guy last night who had an awesome sounding TC delay. Not sure the model thought. Big box, digital display for delay time, tap tempo...


That might be the Nova delay.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

sulphur said:


> That might be the Nova delay.


That's the one. His tone was unreal, but it better have been for the cost of his rig haha. 

TC Nova, plus 4 or 5 strymon pedals, a sparkle drive, all into a Mesa MkV.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> I jammed with a guy last night who had an awesome sounding TC delay. Not sure the model thought. Big box, digital display for delay time, tap tempo...


Better than tap tempo, it has 'strum tempo' or whatever they call it. Hold the TT button down, play the strings and it sets tempo to that. A real bonus for those of us that can't dance.

And yes, I think it's a great sounding digital delay. Small form factor and 10 presets. And under $200 used regularly.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm still back and forth between the ML2 and the Retrosonic. Both are great delays, the ML has more versatility (mod, tap tempo, expression pedal) and is fantastic for ambient and clean stuff, but the Retrosonic sounds much better after a dirt pedal or a fuzz. 

I still have the Fulltone tape echo as well, but that is in a different category all together-it boosts, changes the eq, distorts a bit-its kind of like a multi effect box. If I use that it tends to be alone with no other pedals.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I just got in a Brigadier and I'm liking this a lot too!

First Strymon pedal for me, thanks Fred!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

sulphur said:


> I just got in a Brigadier and I'm liking this a lot too!
> 
> First Strymon pedal for me, thanks Fred!


That was probably my favourite Strymon pedal. I liked it a lot more than the El Cap. Its about as close as you can get to the ML2, DMM sound with a digital pedal, and has a nice simple interface and long delay times if you need it. You can also do some crazy modulation if you want. Great pedal.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

T.rex replica made for TC electronics they call it a vintage delay. Sounds great for longer delay times and after adding a small square of electrical tape to the tap LED (super bright) its a keeper. 

I also use a carbon copy or an old dm-3 for short delays on another board.


----------



## juiceboxjosh (May 25, 2016)

I've been through so many delays in the past few weeks. Back to the timeline for tape, reverse, and the sweep function and using the jhs panther cub for analog. Really enjoying it


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Boss DD-500 when I use one (not often)... a great full feature pedal at a reasonable cost.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

mostly using a behringer echo machine- i like it fine.
have a modded dd3 and a modded to hell dano fab echo as well- 
been to occupied to muck around with a pedalboard lately so i might end up using 2 or all 3.

miss the stuff i sold in the past, but its only stuff i guess lol.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

For me, its a Hardwire reverb. It does what i need it to do.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

I just discovered the Maxon AD999Pro. Gorgeous '80's analogue (that's how we spelled it back in the '80's!) goodness.
I thought I'd miss the tap-tempo feature, but that hasn't happened. 
I have a TimeLine for fancy, in-loop stuff, but the Maxon loves being in front of the amp.


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

Moogerfooger MF104M and a JHS Panther cub.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndySertin (Oct 17, 2016)

For a long time I used the DD-7 but never really got what I wanted from it, I've since replaced it using the DM-2W and love it.


----------



## SouthamptonPdls (Nov 4, 2014)

A little late to the party, but: Diamond Quantum leap for my tamer delays. Great tap tempo and it is a bit dark nice which sounds great. For the weirder stuff, Earthquaker Disaster Transport Sr. Dual delays that feed into each other. One side has reverb, the other side has modulation. It is just awesome.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

fraser said:


> mostly using a behringer echo machine- i like it fine.
> have a modded dd3 and a modded to hell dano fab echo as well-
> been to occupied to muck around with a pedalboard lately so i might end up using 2 or all 3.
> 
> miss the stuff i sold in the past, but its only stuff i guess lol.


The Echo Machine is actually a Line 6 Echo Park. Behringer actually cloned several pedals in the Tone Core series.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

Using an old Boss DD20 GigaDelay. Built like a tank. I think they came out in 2008. It was cutting edge technology at the time, 11 different delays, dotted notes, up to 23 seconds, 4 memory banks... I'm sure this could hold its own against the newer pedals.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm rocking a Free The Tine Flight Time now, much better interface than the big Strymon pedals IMO.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

mhammer said:


> The Echo Machine is actually a Line 6 Echo Park. Behringer actually cloned several pedals in the Tone Core series.


yeah, i used to own the echo park (purchased based on your impressions of it actually).
sold most of my delays at one point, and the echo park was gone.
was looking some months back for a new delay,
but the echo park is pretty pricey for me these days-
so i got the behringer.
soundwise i love it, no complaints.
i plan to rehouse it one day-
big old box, big old knobs and all that.
then it will be perfect.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Bandmate just picked up a Fender delay pedal. Pretty good sound for a cheap delay + stereo output!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> I'm rocking a Free The Tine Flight Time now, much better interface than the big Strymon pedals IMO.


How does it sound in comparison though (to you)?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Budda said:


> How does it sound in comparison though (to you)?


You can't get all the funky stuff that the Strymon has, like the reverse delay ect. But I'm not into that stuff anyway. As far as sound quality goes I would say it's on par with the timeline, but with the delay offset and LP filter I like the sounds I can get much better. At this point it's apples and oranges really and is a personal preference thing.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Budda said:


> How does it sound in comparison though (to you)?











Scored one of these at L&M the other day!



Chitmo said:


> You can't get all the funky stuff that the Strymon has, like the reverse delay ect. But I'm not into that stuff anyway. As far as sound quality goes I would say it's on pad with the timeline, but with the delay offset and LP filter I like the sounds I can get much better. At this point it's apples and oranges really and is a personal preference thing.


I think Budda may know, I am now doing the DD-500, again.
As said, it's a personal preference.
I didn't like the TimeLine's present configuration.
I like the DD-500's setup.
Loved the TL sounds, to which I may have only used 3 in a live scenario.
My gripe of the day is I'm having trouble with the loop feature on my midi controller.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Currently using an H9 Max on the floor and an Eventide Eclipse and a Lexicon MPX1 in the rack. dela-a-a-a-a-a-ay heaven!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sorbz62 said:


> Currently using an H9 Max on the floor and an Eventide Eclipse and a Lexicon MPX1 in the rack. dela-a-a-a-a-a-ay heaven!


How do you find the h9 versus the eclipse? Also, how do you find it compared to the older eventide stuff (if you've tried it).


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Don't use delay much. I have the Danelectro PB&J that I use on one song(Victim of Love). 

Recently picked up a NUX Time Core. Not a bad little box. 7 delay types with a looper. $50 delivered.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

The H9 is a great pedal and very hi-fi and Eventide-ish .... but the older rack units (I had a 3000SE) were much warmer with a greater tonal palette. The Eclipse is awesome and for what it does, the H9 is not a patch on it. The H9 is very very good at what it does though. There is definitely room on my pedalboard for it.


----------



## JHall55 (Dec 6, 2016)

Timeline, Empress Vintage Modified SuperDelay, and/or Nocturne BS-301 Mystery Brain depending on my mood.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

No delay these days, only NI Replika for recordings:
Komplete : Effects : Replika | Products


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

JHall55 said:


> Timeline, Empress Vintage Modified SuperDelay, and/or Nocturne BS-301 Mystery Brain depending on my mood.


Welcome bud! Any rig shots? (Apart from the awesome avatar)


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## JHall55 (Dec 6, 2016)

bzrkrage said:


> Welcome bud! Any rig shots? (Apart from the awesome avatar)


Thanks man. I'll post some in the appropriate threads eventually. I'm just in the middle of what seems to be a semi-regular tear down and rebuild of my pedal board...happens every couple of years.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Totally off-topic: Is your user name related to this. So close except for the digits.










And welcome, btw.


----------

